# [GEEK] Man builds the ultimate PC case/desk hybrid



## lostsurfer

Found this when I stepped into work, pretty sweet...

http://www.geek.com/articles/chips/man-builds-the-ultimate-pc-casedesk-hybrid-20121220/

Think I placed this in the right place, if not if a moderator can move it please, thanks!


----------



## Crooksy

Saw that a few days ago on here, pretty sweet.


----------



## lostsurfer

darn I though I would be the first to post, looked for it on here didn't see it if a mod wants to delete thread that would be cool.


----------



## piemasterp

I wish I had the budget, skills, and time to do something like this. It looks amazing!


----------



## Gallien

Hmm that thing is going to have some dust problems with no filters. Wouldn't want to be the one having to clean it out LOL. Very nice build though.


----------



## ChickenInferno

It looks nice without cables. I doubt it will look nearly as good with everything connected.


----------



## Oupavoc

Looks amazing, personally I would have used a different looking desk but its still awesome


----------



## dejanh

All that and then a GA-X79-UD3? Are you kidding me?

Very nice mod though indeed


----------



## Crazy9000

I don't think they stress enough that he built the whole thing. Build log at cooler master:

http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15726


----------



## linkdiablo

I don't wish to diminish this masterpiece, but in my opinion the ultimate desk computer is L3P's desk. This is pretty neat still.


----------



## DaClownie

That article doesn't do this build justice AT ALL. Look through that build log, that man is one of the most skilled craftsman I've ever seen. No detail was missed. Every piece of material once completed is suitable to have on the outside of a build. Every corner is rounded and perfectly smoothed, every weld is sanded down smooth and brushed.

I'm amazed.

Thanks for posting it OP, and thanks for the CM forum link, Crazy9000.


----------



## X-Nine

This is actually the second or third desk he's ever done. The first couple were much better, in my opinion.

http://forums.bit-tech.net/showthread.php?t=223587
http://gathering.tweakers.net/forum/list_message/36025914#36025914

He's got a lot of skills, is very good with both metal and wood. He does fantastic work./


----------



## Bonkers

This is my dream pc. I think its awesome that it can be raised and lowered.

Hopefully my list of progression looks like this.

First Watercooled/SLI rig -> WC/SLI rig complete desk build -> think of something else awesome to do after that. lol.


----------



## alex-fitton

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*
> 
> It looks nice without cables. I doubt it will look nearly as good with everything connected.


Its all connected up in the video, or i thought it was as i could see the wires going into the vid card


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkdiablo*
> 
> I don't wish to diminish this masterpiece, but in my opinion the ultimate desk computer is L3P's desk. This is pretty neat still.


Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50

And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50
> And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50


It's not that OCN wants money, it's that they don't want people just signing up here just to advertise their merchandise. The amount of money they make from any of the paid sponsorship threads, or artisan programs is negligible.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Edited as I've decided I'd PM what I have to say.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> It's not that OCN wants money, it's that they don't want people just signing up here just to advertise their merchandise. The amount of money they make from any of the paid sponsorship threads, or artisan programs is negligible.


But what if they gifted all the OCN mods one of the desks so they could advertise here?

... *cough* so, can i become a mod? Just for a week... or whatever day they gift the desks


----------



## dekciW

Desk's are cool but what happens if there's a fire? You gonna chuck the whole desk out the window?


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Desk's are cool but what happens if there's a fire? You gonna chuck the whole desk out the window?


You gonna save your PC over family and pets?


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You gonna save your PC over family and pets?


I'll answer for DekcW.

*"but, my PC IS my pet!!!"*


----------



## GrizzleBoy

I'll take 50.


----------



## USFORCES

Pretty cool, I bet the lifts on his desk probably cost an arm and leg.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You gonna save your PC over family and pets?


I have neither, so most def yest lol.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50
> And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50


That might look nices but as a desk his is superior.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> That might look nices but as a desk his is superior.


That IS a desk.

It's called the Cross Desk...

Can put 2 active PC's in the desk at 1x.










They're also very similar to eachother.

Modding a real desk to that effect though, gets a +1 in my book.


----------



## Ugh Ugh

This is awesome


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sticks435*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> You gonna save your PC over family and pets?
> 
> 
> 
> I have neither, so most def yest lol.
Click to expand...

Ah, well then, I'd say then yes, you're priorities are probably in the right place, lol.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50
> And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That might look nices but as a desk his is superior.
Click to expand...

How so? That's a desk as well... it is made with extremely sturdy and high quality materials. Also has a printer rack (bottom left of the image). It can hold two PCs inside and is large enough to comfortably have 2 people seated and using the two. Lights change colors via remote, and it comes pre-built with a liquid cooling setup if you opt in for that. It's not on sale yet, but it is expected to cost ~$1,900.


----------



## hollowtek

huh? i saw this somewhere else a long while ago


----------



## IRO-Bot

Two monitors with the bezel smack dab in the middle, WTHell?


----------



## Shrak

I personally like the style of L3ps better, but the features this one has with the adjustable height and monitor stand is pretty darn nice


----------



## Cyclonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Two monitors with the bezel smack dab in the middle, WTHell?


THIS!

Everything looks perfect, but wth was he thinking with the monitors? Why not make it a nice Eyefinity setup... 2 fat bezels in your mainview or tilt your neck always to the side and get cramps after a while.

Also so much money on the desk and not even a decent chair.


----------



## ghostrider85

yeah cool but, is this really a news?


----------



## monogoat

There are a lot of bits in this that I have been planning to incorporate when I build my desk, makes me mad because mine will look less original lol


----------



## Crazy9000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> THIS!
> Everything looks perfect, but wth was he thinking with the monitors? Why not make it a nice Eyefinity setup... 2 fat bezels in your mainview or tilt your neck always to the side and get cramps after a while.
> Also so much money on the desk and not even a decent chair.


Probably isn't a gamer.


----------



## sticks435

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Ah, well then, I'd say then yes, you're priorities are probably in the right place, lol.


Throw a mattress on it and strap my self down and be like Shelby. HEEE WE GOOOO!


----------



## Ploppytheman

That sure is gonna be awkward at a lan party

The computer who thinks hes a desk

That setup needs at least 50% more monitor in order to be acceptable on OC.net

I got a woody.

Thats as useless as a nice dress on a hot girl

All that work and he forgot to even get a chair, some people...

So what is it? A TAYBLET?

After all that, he can't get out of bronze league

and the obligatory, but can it run crysis?

Pretty cool though. Standing workstations aren't trendy, they are good for you since sitting shorterns ur hip flexors and causes lordosis. I think the being able to change it is really nice b/c sometimes you just want to sit, I had a standing computer on a bar desk for a few years so I know.


----------



## Jinto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IRO-Bot*
> 
> Two monitors with the bezel smack dab in the middle, WTHell?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyclonic*
> 
> THIS!
> Everything looks perfect, but wth was he thinking with the monitors? Why not make it a nice Eyefinity setup... 2 fat bezels in your mainview or tilt your neck always to the side and get cramps after a while.
> Also so much money on the desk and not even a decent chair.


This was my thought as well. The man clearly has talent and the desk is phenomenal, but the use of just two monitors is irking me bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crazy9000*
> 
> Probably isn't a gamer.


This can't be true.


----------



## uncholowapo

You see the machines he's working with though. That's just not fair. I've got my own set of Autodesk Inventor skills and even with a perfectly measured 3D model I wouldn't be able to make such perfect bends and cuts from aluminum.

I'm jelly.


----------



## dekciW

Who said anything like that? I simply implied its a lot harder to save the PC you invested so much into when its a full desk then it is to chuck a Case and Monitor out the window separately.


----------



## Alex'

Looks fantastic now, would like to see what its like in 6 months and if it looks just as nice


----------



## OwnedINC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dekciW*
> 
> Who said anything like that? I simply implied its a lot harder to save the PC you invested so much into when its a full desk then it is to chuck a Case and Monitor out the window separately.


Implying chucking a computer out the window is "saving" it.


----------



## Valor958

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OwnedINC*
> 
> Implying chucking a computer out the window is "saving" it.


That's why, instead, the owner of that desk has an elaborate pulley system in effect which included a break-away wall section for quick extraction of his beloved desk/pc. Why you ask? Why not!


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*
> 
> It looks nice without cables. I doubt it will look nearly as good with everything connected.


I was half thinking the same thing.. Although, if they can do as good a job of the wiring as they have everything else it should look beautiful ~

Edit, scratch that. Looked at the thread of the CM forum.. Just.. Love it o-o;


----------



## ahhell

That looks WAY nicer than those other desks that cost about $30k.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahhell*
> 
> That looks WAY nicer than those other desks that cost about $30k.


The cross desk actually costs 2k and...Looks much better than that IMHO...google it, don't be ignorant.


----------



## nategr8ns

Wait, is it finished? I remember reading a piece on this a week or two ago (some time before finals ended...) but it was not operational yet.

My favorite part is the risers... you can adjust it not only to sit or stand at, but also to fit chairs with extra high armrests under it














.

<-priorities


----------



## th3m3nt4l

I like the concepts behind this and the Cross. Though I prefer "corner" desk, thus I've decided to make my own. I'll be spending time on the 3D design this weekend. My only real concern is were to get the aluminum for the "innards" and the cost.


----------



## ShadowEW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*
> 
> Wait, is it finished? I remember reading a piece on this a week or two ago (some time before finals ended...) but it was not operational yet.


http://forum.coolermaster.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=15726&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=15#p116540
Completed / finished. W/ Youtube video at the bottom.


----------



## Hukkel

Pascal build this one. Also a Dutchie like L3P is.

One has to appreciate the amazing wood skill combined with full electric rising desk and mix with black and stainless look.

I in NO WAY want to dismiss what L3P is building or getting from the ground. But this desk was completely built by Pascal. He did EVERYTHING.

The Harbinger Cross was designed by L3P but made by other companies in pieces. It is meant to be produced in small numbers. This desk is not.


----------



## Rbby258

it don't have any ram


----------



## Abenlog

Paslis has some amazing modding skills. His original desk design is what inspired the L3P Desk. I want to make a desk for myself but I don't have the skills or tool that these Dutch masters do. Maybe I can mod an existing desk...


----------



## iMica

I would take either of those desks










But I would miss having a giant full tower next to me ; - ;


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50
> And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50


Totally disagree. L3P one is WAY to "gamer" looking for me. I would want something that looks nice, that looks professional in a way and not something that make its look like all i do is game. Which L3P's one does. It just screams "Gamer"


----------



## sydas

I think i saw him post his build log to Linus Tech Tips on twitter, funny how word gets around the net !


----------



## Saiyansnake

Very impressive!


----------



## JTHMfreak

Stunning


----------



## tlxxxsracer

its nice but no RAM is installed , let alone wires lol


----------



## Atham

If that thing was water cooled, it would be the ultimate build.


----------



## Reqkz

That is absolutely amazing.


----------



## SammichThyme

Did anybody notice that there were no power cables to be found?


----------



## 161029

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Crooksy*
> 
> Saw that a few days ago on here, pretty sweet.


This. Bit Tech mod of the year nominee I believe. I like that desk and the L3p D3sk.


----------



## akromatic

deskputers are nothing new, just a desk acting as a super sized case that is already too large. i guess i wont be seeing his computer ever at a LAN


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> deskputers are nothing new, just a desk acting as a super sized case that is already too large. i guess i wont be seeing his computer ever at a LAN


At least he can use it as a surf board.


----------



## Faraz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *akromatic*
> 
> deskputers are nothing new, just a desk acting as a super sized case that is already too large. i guess i wont be seeing his computer ever at a LAN


He seems to have enough resources to afford a small build for LAN parties as well.


----------



## Newwt

Nice desk, but that thing must weight half a ton...no thanks jeff.


----------



## The-Real-Link

Wow what a work of art. From the thumbnail it looked like two rigs with two 680 classies inside each but I see in reality it was the cooling parts. But still, looks fantastic!


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Newwt*
> 
> Nice desk, but that thing must weight half a ton...no thanks jeff.


AFAIK, this is not for LAN parties.


----------



## snoogins

I love the craftsmanship, but wish the build log would have been on OCN. The lack of comments on his build log made me sad a bit.


----------



## shinji2k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *snoogins*
> 
> I love the craftsmanship, but wish the build log would have been on OCN. The lack of comments on his build log made me sad a bit.


The log in the CM forums is only there for the competition. The original log is here.


----------



## Tman5293

This is what happens when money isn't an object.


----------



## X-Nine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> This is what happens when money isn't an object.


Implying what, exactly? That Paslis doesn't deserve this because he has money, or that he works his ass off at what he does, he's very good at it, and he makes a ton of money and you're jealous?

Paslis' designs are known for being absolutely perfect. He makes it all himself, without assistance from others. This is OVERCLOCK.NET. An enthusiast site. A comment like yours would be like a Chrysler Lebaron owner going on to an Aston Martin forum and making the same comment. It's unnecessary, unproductive, and makes zero sense in a place like this.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> This is what happens when money isn't an object.


even if you have lots of money, that won't gonna be enough, this takes skills, patience, etc.


----------



## nvidiaftw12

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkdiablo*
> 
> I don't wish to diminish this masterpiece, but in my opinion the ultimate desk computer is L3P's desk. This is pretty neat still.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Agreed, L3P's is way nicer. L3P is somewhere on OCN by the way. http://www.overclock.net/t/1024268/project-l3p-d3sk-silent-work-gaming-station/0_50
> And for those interested, he has been working for the past year to "mass produce" his desk for sale. I won't provide any links here as I know OCN mods have a vendetta against supporting new ventures without paying them for advertising. All I'll post is a photo of their first model. I had actually inquired to become a public rep for them but didn't follow up due to time constraints. And well, it seems ok as there was a thread about it: http://www.overclock.net/t/1231207/pg-red-harbinger-revealed/0_50


These.


----------



## wongwarren

Have you guys seen L3p D3sk??


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Have you guys seen L3p D3sk??


yes, and it's already mentioned like a dozen times already, one is directly above your post, with a picture.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wongwarren*
> 
> Have you guys seen L3p D3sk??


Yes and its ugly as hell. I mean seriously it looks tacky and way to "gamer" for my tastes


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yes and its ugly as hell. I mean seriously it looks tacky and way to "gamer" for my tastes


It's a BLACK DESK with 2 bays or 1 bay.

The blue/red etc are operator choice.

I don't see black as being tacky, what-so-ever.

From my understanding, if you contact RH, you could get one in unfinished "steel" as well.


----------



## wongwarren

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yes and its ugly as hell. I mean seriously it looks tacky and way to "gamer" for my tastes


I guess to each his own.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ArmageddonAsh*
> 
> Yes and its ugly as hell. I mean seriously it looks tacky and way to "gamer" for my tastes
> 
> 
> 
> It's a BLACK DESK with 2 bays or 1 bay.
> 
> The blue/red etc are operator choice.
> 
> I don't see black as being tacky, what-so-ever.
> 
> From my understanding, if you contact RH, you could get one in unfinished "steel" as well.
Click to expand...

Didn't want to comment as then _I'd_ be the crazy one lol. I don't see anything gamer about it. If black + lights = gamer, then damn, I guess we should all remove all the lights from our homes and cars and stay away from black furnishings. I showed that desk to my father in law (by no means a gamer nor tech enthusiast) and even he found it to be very impressive and classy looking. He's a construction worker/carpenter somewhat so he really appreciated the art behind it.


----------



## Masked

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Didn't want to comment as then _I'd_ be the crazy one lol. I don't see anything gamer about it. If black + lights = gamer, then damn, I guess we should all remove all the lights from our homes and cars and stay away from black furnishings. I showed that desk to my father in law (by no means a gamer nor tech enthusiast) and even he found it to be very impressive and classy looking. He's a construction worker/carpenter somewhat so he really appreciated the art behind it.


I was slated to get one of the first but, in the past few weeks, have come to the realization that I have no where to put it so, have opted out.

IMO, unfinished steel would look quite amazing on this desk...Then for a custom build, go with a rusted look...Do some brown/orange Mayhem liquid and you're on the way to having a pretty damn good steampunk build.


----------



## ArmageddonAsh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Didn't want to comment as then _I'd_ be the crazy one lol. I don't see anything gamer about it. If black + lights = gamer, then damn, I guess we should all remove all the lights from our homes and cars and stay away from black furnishings. I showed that desk to my father in law (by no means a gamer nor tech enthusiast) and even he found it to be very impressive and classy looking. He's a construction worker/carpenter somewhat so he really appreciated the art behind it.


I dunno, i see it and instantly think the person that owns that loves his/her games, cant really put my finger on it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Didn't want to comment as then _I'd_ be the crazy one lol. I don't see anything gamer about it. If black + lights = gamer, then damn, I guess we should all remove all the lights from our homes and cars and stay away from black furnishings. I showed that desk to my father in law (by no means a gamer nor tech enthusiast) and even he found it to be very impressive and classy looking. He's a construction worker/carpenter somewhat so he really appreciated the art behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> I was slated to get one of the first but, in the past few weeks, have come to the realization that I have no where to put it so, have opted out.
> 
> IMO, unfinished steel would look quite amazing on this desk...Then for a custom build, go with a rusted look...Do some brown/orange Mayhem liquid and you're on the way to having a pretty damn good steampunk build.
Click to expand...

I really wanted it too, and was going to even finance it via Bill Me Later (they plan to offer Bill Me Later checkout) but $2,000 is pretty steep. Hopefully they bring out new models that are for single builds and priced a lot cheaper, perhaps below $1,000.


----------



## [T]yphoon

everyone that makes a desk is from the Netherlands








its funny


----------



## serp777

This isnt news worthy at all. People have been doing stuff like this forever. /thread


----------



## Crouch

This is just...... wow


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> It's a BLACK DESK with 2 bays or 1 bay.
> The blue/red etc are operator choice.
> I don't see black as being tacky, what-so-ever.
> From my understanding, if you contact RH, you could get one in unfinished "steel" as well.


Agree. But one thing I would personally change from the picture would be to either go with simple square legs, or beef up the studs and make a L shape bracket to hold it up so there is no legs and it would appear to be "floating".

As you can probably tell, I don't like the legs much ( at least what's been pictured ). Other than that, I think the l3p desk look very sleek and if done with white or clear coolant/tubing it would look very professional. Again though, personal preference for me. But if I had the money, I'd get a l3p desk.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *serp777*
> 
> This isnt news worthy at all. People have been doing stuff like this forever. /thread


Well in that case, no news is really news worthy as we've been doing and will continue to do everything as we are. Just... better, faster, bigger, smaller, whatever the application calls for. Why post about new phones coming out? It's still phone, those have been around for ages now


----------



## Jarhead

Syrillian would have been moved to tears over this.

I'm only going to be welding some surplus bed frame together and bolting on a piece of melamine for a top with some supports for lightweight speakers to hang behind the users head. That thing could very likely be used as a pedestal for a small car and still look stylish the whole time. Major props to that gentleman, MAJOR. It's unparalleled as far as I know.


----------



## kmac20

I want.

Honestly I have never been that into modding case and appearance, but this....this has really got me firing on all cylinders. I think if I could something for cheap enough I'd start today.

To just show that all off right under your keyboard, not to mention it looks a MILLION TIMES EASIER to tweak stuff in there, and to not have to worry about a tower under or away from my desk? And it has *hydraulics* that raise both the desk and monitor heights?!?! Seriously?!

I want.


----------



## Paslis

Thanks a lot for all the nice comments guys.


----------



## Jarhead

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kmac20*
> 
> I want.
> Honestly I have never been that into modding case and appearance, but this....this has really got me firing on all cylinders. I think if I could something for cheap enough I'd start today.
> To just show that all off right under your keyboard, not to mention it looks a MILLION TIMES EASIER to tweak stuff in there, and to not have to worry about a tower under or away from my desk? And it has *hydraulics* that raise both the desk and monitor heights?!?! Seriously?!
> I want.


A couple of years ago I used some scrap aluminum angle and leftover sheet to build my own tech station. SO much easier to tweak and dust than an enclosed case. Tons easier for cable managment. It's in a storage shed bescause i had to move so I borrowed an Antec and have never had the time to build an improved version. If the new design works I'm going to come up with some construction-jigs and offer them for sale as rivet-together kits.


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masked*
> 
> The cross desk actually costs 2k and...Looks much better than that IMHO...google it, don't be ignorant.


To each his own. The cross desk and L3p look tacky compared to this.

And to all you guys commenting on how it doesnt have wires, power cords, memory, etc. Take a look at his actual build log on Coolermasters forums. Pics of the entire build process as well as youtube videos of it in action.


----------



## DaMirrorLink

Meh, I prefer UnknownLobster's desk mod to this one...


----------



## Franz5F

Nice work man!
Clean that PC from dust means dismount the desk every time?


----------



## pcfoo

The craftsmanship is amazing.
The design (especially the legs/base) opens a lot of questions and it is too bulky for my taste, but overall nothing but impressed.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dtolios*
> 
> The craftsmanship is amazing.
> The design (especially the legs/base) opens a lot of questions and it is too bulky for my taste, but overall nothing but impressed.


This is my main problem. While the craftsmanship is absolutely top notch, I feel the desk is a bit too bulky for me personally.


----------



## Larrivee013

Looks nice, but I just can't imagine the hassle if he has to move in a new house or something. Personally, for my needs, I don't even want it. But I have to give him props, it looks freaking sleek and stylish. That's a nice way to show those stupid mac users that a pc can be sleek and stylish (because even with a nice case some say that you have a lot of wires and stuff...). Stupid mac users...







Don't take it personal.


----------



## flyingsaucers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tman5293*
> 
> This is what happens when money isn't an object.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XNine*
> 
> Implying what, exactly? That Paslis doesn't deserve this because he has money, or that he works his ass off at what he does, he's very good at it, and he makes a ton of money and you're jealous?
> Paslis' designs are known for being absolutely perfect. He makes it all himself, without assistance from others. This is OVERCLOCK.NET. An enthusiast site. A comment like yours would be like a Chrysler Lebaron owner going on to an Aston Martin forum and making the same comment. It's unnecessary, unproductive, and makes zero sense in a place like this.


Holy overreaction, Batman O_O

How in the hell do you get that "implication" from that comment? All he said was that money is no object for this dude, which is obviously true. There is really no overt implication beyond that, especially not to the effect that the modder "doesn't deserve" his own work, lol. Also, "known for being absolutely perfect" is a bit much. Many have commented on the shoddy monitor implementation, which I agree with. Kind of mars the whole idea of an all-in-one desk-puter if you just slap two random monitors on top without even trimming the bezel.

At least you included the token car-analogy, though. Those are in no way stale and irrelevant


----------



## Darylrese

Didn't a OCN member make one last year or did i totally imagine that???


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darylrese*
> 
> Didn't a OCN member make one last year or did i totally imagine that???


Talking about l3p? His desk has already been mentioned here


----------



## SgtMunky

How are people saying L3P L4N is too gamer looking?

This is nice but... L3P is a hell of a lot nicer to look at I think

Both great jobs though


----------



## RX7-2nr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flyingsaucers*
> 
> Holy overreaction, Batman O_O
> How in the hell do you get that "implication" from that comment? All he said was that money is no object for this dude, which is obviously true. There is really no overt implication beyond that, especially not to the effect that the modder "doesn't deserve" his own work, lol. Also, "known for being absolutely perfect" is a bit much. Many have commented on the shoddy monitor implementation, which I agree with. Kind of mars the whole idea of an all-in-one desk-puter if you just slap two random monitors on top without even trimming the bezel.
> At least you included the token car-analogy, though. Those are in no way stale and irrelevant


The only part of this desk that would really cost any large amount of money is the system to raise and lower the top. "Money is not object" doesnt even make sense here because the wood, aluminum, and steel that he built this with are all very cheap. If this desk were made without the adjustable height, it would probably cost less in parts and materials than some members of this board spend on a Caselabs case.


----------



## serp777

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> Agree. But one thing I would personally change from the picture would be to either go with simple square legs, or beef up the studs and make a L shape bracket to hold it up so there is no legs and it would appear to be "floating".
> 
> As you can probably tell, I don't like the legs much ( at least what's been pictured ). Other than that, I think the l3p desk look very sleek and if done with white or clear coolant/tubing it would look very professional. Again though, personal preference for me. But if I had the money, I'd get a l3p desk.
> Well in that case, no news is really news worthy as we've been doing and will continue to do everything as we are. Just... better, faster, bigger, smaller, whatever the application calls for. Why post about new phones coming out? It's still phone, those have been around for ages now


So should we also report it on the news channel every time a new toilet is made or perhaps a sofa ? Give me a break. Cell phones are something that most people would actually buy, and not some dumb mediocre desk thats not even for sale. But often times cell phones threads are very repetitive and may not be worth posting, unless it has some new novel technology, or feature that other phones don't have.


----------



## Swolern

He needs one more monitor


----------



## IPlasmic

That's crazy, only problem is I can't bring it to lan parties.


----------

